

JEP 220: Modular Run-Time Images - yawz
http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/220

======
yawz
And here's an e-mail sent by Mark Reinhold stating: "The JAR format has run
its course. It's time to move on."

[http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/jigsaw-
dev/2014-Octob...](http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/jigsaw-
dev/2014-October/003863.html)

